
Analysis: Nvidia chief pledges ‘legally binding’ commitments to UK for Arm - woliveirajr
https://mobile.twitter.com/chiakokhua/status/1307134114303283202
======
MichaelZuo
So the UK has a ‘Takeover Panel’ and apparently all the major players take it
seriously. It seems the WTO is toothless here.

Irregardless of Nvidia’s motivations it seems that any sizable business if
headquartered and listed in the UK can attract ‘national security interests’
that effectively gives the government a veto over the company. Well at least
their upfront about it.

